
Good riddance, gig economy - davidgerard
http://www.salon.com/2016/03/27/good_riddance_gig_economy_uber_ayn_rand_and_the_awesome_collapse_of_silicon_valleys_dream_of_destroying_your_job/
======
norea-armozel
I think some things can never lend themselves to the 'gig' sort of payment
system because certain things aren't merely 'gigs'. This is especially true
with the reference of SpoonRocket which seems to be fighting against another
business (BiteSquad) for the same demand under food delivery/pick-up. Granted,
the price of a restaurant cooked meal will be higher but when you're just
hankering for a banh mi from Lu's Sandwiches you don't bother with something
like SpoonRocket. It just doesn't make sense. As for the other examples, I
can't say why they failed but I'm going to say there had to be some mismatch
between factors of production and the demand/consumption of what's
served/produced therein. I do think SV's would be startup darlings aren't
taking a hint in this regard of doing good research on these matters but some
things don't need 'disruption' if they're as old as time. Just a suggestion.

------
msellout
> just a like an old-fashioned temp agency, but online.

That's exactly what many online businesses are: It's a bookstore, online!
Being like a good old-fashioned business, but online shouldn't be a criticism,
but a business plan.

------
taxicabjesus
Most of these companies just 'reinvent the wheel', and do so poorly. The
company I used to drive for has taken the 'embrace and extend' approach to
respond to the venture capitalists' attack.

